

Startup Quote: Jack Dorsey, Co-founder, Twitter - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9615329871

======
raychancc
Make every detail perfect and limit the number of details to perfect.

\- Jack Dorsey (@jack)

<http://startupquote.com/post/9615329871>

